# My R32 in... in... say... blue-white-grey?



## fbx (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello,

I wanted to show you my MkV R32. It was painted with cans by my brother Bastique.

First, the video:






Then, some eye candy:


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Cool paint job.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I love your brothers graffiti. In fact, your car looks a little tame by comparison.

Incidentally, I once saw a 'Xenz' van on the motorway - It was completely covered in one of his bird murals... Probably worth thousands, despite being a crappy 30 year old van.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job I like it 8)


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

TT-TOM said:


> Cool paint job.


And cool video too! 8)


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Your brother is seriously talented, very impressive video, love it 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Cool car with a paint job like that.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm not a huge fan of the finished job, but there's no doubting the skill involved.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

8)


----------



## fbx (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, great to see that you dig it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Fantastic! Love the video and the artwork. Nerves of steel! Particularly like the rear view getaway at the end. Nice noise!  8)


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Simply stunning, a true artist in action! Love the video production too 8)


----------



## fbx (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks 

Shot some new pics today, was quite a hard setting so only two pics turned out quite okay.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

8)


----------



## fbx (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't know if anyone noticed but it says Bastique Art Car #02 in the video title and today I want to show you #01.

So Art Car #01 is my brother's own VW Fox, it's his daily work ride, transporting paint, ladders and stuff. When Germany was hit by a Tornado in early 2010 it got damaged quite bad to a total loss, so he decided to take the money, get the worst dents fixed and repaint it himself with cans, that's how the whole thing started. The characters shown are like his brand marks and in contrary to my R he also used lacquer sticks. Unfortunately there is no video of that one, but some pictures:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Now that I like... Much more like his graffiti work.

Maybe someone on here needs to volunteer to be Art Car #03...


----------



## fbx (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello folks,

my brother sprayed the next vehicle now. This time it's a bike! More exactly, a Honda Fireblade CBR1000RR SC57. Like his own VW Fox it's got his figures, the so-called "Minor Sufferings".

Like the R32 before there is also a making of video of the Fireblade, which I want to show you today. Of course there are also a bunch of pics which are embedded afterwards.



Let's see some overall views of the bike now...

          

...and some close ups to see what the paint quality is like.

       

Feel free to tell me what you think.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice work!! Your brothers got some good skills 8)


----------

